# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  معلومات رهيبة عن ويندوز إكس بي { وداعا للفورمات }

## ملك الإحساس

*السـ ــ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــ ــا تـ ــه ــ ـــلام

كيفكـ ـــــم..؟

حبيت انقــل لكـ ــم هــذي المعلــ ـوومـ ــه

وانشــ ـــاء الله الآستـ ـــفاده للجميـ ـــع 

معلومه رهيبه عن ويندوز اكس بى ربما يكون البعض يعرفها عن طريق هذه المعلومة لن تحتاج الى تنصيب الويندوز من جديد 
الكل يعلم من الاسباب الرئيسيه لتعطيل الويندوز انه يفقد العديد من الملفات لكن الان لن يعطل الويندوز ابدا بهذهالطريقه 
كل ما تفعله الاتى < start run اكتب الامر sfc /scannow وادخل اسطوانه الاكس بى فى السى دى روم واترك الجهاز الذى يتم فى هذا الامر الاتى 
اولا : بيحذف الملفات المعطوبه ويستبدلها بالملفات الاصليه التى توجد بالسى دى 
ثانيا : اى ملف ناقص فى السيستم بيتم عمل عمل كوبى له من الاسطوانه ووضعه فى السيستم*

----------

